# Some Projects I have been working on



## sycle1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Had a few projects on the go lately computer decided to die on me so couldn't post or even read posts.
I had my lathe sitting on castors and I was worried the weight of the lathe on the castors long term might damage them and then be impossible to move the lathe when I needed to move it. So I built some large 3/4" threaded swivel feet to take the weight of the lathe off the castors.
They work real well, the lathe feels more sturdy on solid ground.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The next project was the knurler its a bit rough but it works. I will do some fine tuning on it to improve it.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Next project was to make a slitting saw arbor.
I  bought a slitting saw blade online, I ordered inch hole, they sent 1" 1/16" DOH!!
Modified it on the run to suit.
	

		
			
		

		
	






So now I can get on and make that Carraige stop I need for the lathe.
Hopefully the more I use the lathe and the mill the better I will get.
Cheers Mick


----------



## Alcap (Mar 26, 2021)

Ive been trying to think of a way to lock some of my shop tools on casters but everything I thought of was so complexed ,your simple way is just what will work for all ! Thanks


----------



## yendor (Mar 26, 2021)

You should be able to level out the bed from them too.


----------

